# bcm5709 on HP DL360 G7 and kernel 3.7.10 problem [solved]

## vaxbrat

I just slapped a clone from my existing work desktop on an HP DL360 G7 today but am having problems getting the four Broadcom NIC's to show up.  lspci shows them as:

```
Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme II BCM5709 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 20)
```

The 20121221 livedvd gets them to work (kernel 3.6.8), but the latest kernel I happen to have brought into the area is 3.7.10 and they don't show up.  I also happen to have a 3.3.8 and a 3.5.7 sitting in /usr/src on this install so will probably drop back when I get back in the area tmrw.  Haven't spent too much time on this since I had to beat the onboard ATI ES1000 chipset into submission after it was giving me black displays (desktop was Nvidia based).Last edited by vaxbrat on Thu May 16, 2013 3:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## vaxbrat

It turns out there was some missing firmware in the /lib/firmware/bnx2 directory.  I'm guessing this stuff piled up in there from whatever kernels you have built and installed while pulling in the netextreme II.  I had a bnx2-mips-09-6.2.1a.fw but it was apparently also needing a bnx2-mips-09-6.2.1b.fw.  I ended up getting it from the 20121221 livedvd.

Now would this be upstream kernel.org problem or something for gentoo-sources?

----------

## kurly

 *vaxbrat wrote:*   

> It turns out there was some missing firmware in the /lib/firmware/bnx2 directory.  I'm guessing this stuff piled up in there from whatever kernels you have built and installed while pulling in the netextreme II.  I had a bnx2-mips-09-6.2.1a.fw but it was apparently also needing a bnx2-mips-09-6.2.1b.fw.  I ended up getting it from the 20121221 livedvd.
> 
> Now would this be upstream kernel.org problem or something for gentoo-sources?

 

Does stable sys-kernel/linux-firmware not include that file?  I'm on ~amd64 and I can say that bnx2-mips-09-6.2.1b.fw is present in sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20130421.

Also I feel obligated to alert you to the fact that 3.7.10 has a security issue that necessitates you to upgrade your kernel.  Consider using 3.8.13 which is now stabilized on amd64 and x86 (unless you are not using those arches, then I guess you should wait patiently!   :Smile:  )

----------

